# Rate the song above you



## Arbite

Simple game. Basically score that is posted above you out of ten and in a short sentance describe why you liked/didn't like the song.

I'll start:


----------



## Lokkye

it got too repetitive, so it didn't really hold my interest too much, (read, generic) not bad though.. would make a reallly awesome video game song! and also the synths don't sound too bad.. 6/10
my turn


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Not gonna lie, I was already thinking I wasn't gonna like it before I actually listened to it.....

Music 9/10
Vocals 4/10






p.s. this is a really good thread idea


----------



## Enkidu

Ha, that song is hilarious. 8/10 all around just cause I think it's funny :crazy:
My favorite Pogo mix.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

9/10 That was actually pretty cool, at first I was gonna give it a 6 but then I got more than 15 seconds into the video XD


----------



## TheWaffle

7/10. Pretty cool, but not as catchy as the original.


----------



## Enkidu

It's pretty melodic. Sounds almost like an anthem towards the end. 7/10 on vocals, 9 for the music.

In Flames with Pendulum :shocked:


----------



## sprinkles

holloko said:


> It's pretty melodic. Sounds almost like an anthem towards the end. 7/10 on vocals, 9 for the music.
> 
> In Flames with Pendulum :shocked:
> YouTube - Self Vs Self - Pendulum - Immersion


9/10. It's just well done, which isn't surprising considering they are pros. I'd give it 10/10 but I don't do that as a rule unless it is _absolutely_ mindblowing.

I'm now going to be daring and put up _my own_ track to be rated... I usually wouldn't but what the hell. Even though it doesn't stand up to what's been posted IMO. :crazy:


----------



## Arbite

I'd give it an 8/10. :happy:
I would recommend wearing a helmet for this because it will *BLOW YOUR MIND!*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

7.5/10 - I like some of the chanting, some of the instrumentation, weird sound effects and how erratic it was. But I didn't like some parts and the metal instrumentation. I really like the la-la-la vocals that started at 7:45
Ps. It kind of reminded me of one of my favourite bands, Shpongle.


----------



## Thalassa

I give it an 8 because it's funky, relaxing, and smooth...makes for great background music, and it's only an 8 because I see it as background music.


----------



## snail

I give it an 8. It's very clever and a little creepy.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

6/10 Obviously a humorous bit.


----------



## Thalassa

7/10 ...again, another very smooth and mellow song that is good stuff but doesn't strike me as especially striking. It could be just my taste in music, I want something with a little more energy or emotional intensity that switches things up and keeps my attention.


----------



## carson

10/10 for it's dance floor anthem qualities. All the good points of the original are still there, but if your heart was beating as fast as the remix beats you'd be considerably light-headed. The rush at about 2:50 and 3:50 is what your ears will hear just before you go Pete Tong.


----------



## snail

4/10 It's okay for something poppy, upbeat, and slightly repetitive, but it's not really my style.


----------



## L'Empereur

7/10 it's too long


----------



## snail

3/10 It's not very original or complex, and I'm not fond of her voice. It's not completely unlistenable, so it is definitely better than a one or a two, which would be reserved for songs that caused actual distress.


----------



## Lokkye

I like the ethereal sound and the funny lyrics 8/10


----------



## snail

10/10 I'd never heard it before, but I plan to listen to it again, and to find more of their music. I like that a lot.


----------

